# ¿Que tienen los moderadores que cambian a cada rato los avatares?



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

jejej! 

Ese es el motivo del tema, medio (bastante) al p3do.. pero ya van dos por lo que veo que cada semana cambian su avatar... 
Cuando leo un post, mas que ver los nombres de los usuarios, veo sus avatares y ya me doy cuenta quien es... Por ejemplo fogonazo un buen tiempo tenía un ratoncito, cacho tenía unas rayas blancas y negras horizontales (ahora tiene un chuky creo jeje)...

Cacho (actual)






Fogonazo (actual)





Electrodan (actual, creo que tenía otro antes...)





Son los moderadores mas activos creo, los que más veo que escriben mensajes...
A Andrés Cuenca lo veo poco ultimamente jeje

Yo conozco a los usuarios y moderadores por sus avatares, es más fácil darse cuenta, no se si a ustedes les pasa lo mismo... 

jeje,
Saludos.

PD: Espero que caiga en gracia y no ser motivo de metida de pata eh? jeje


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Mhhhhh...

Estás haciendo preguntas demasiado profundas... Puedes tener un accidente...


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

Creo que se visten para la ocasion y creo que esos son disfraces agresivos porque an dado palos a los nuevos que entran para pedir ayuda.

te das cuenta de lo que  escribo


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

mmm "eserock" les estás errando creo...

espero que sea en modo irónico, porque si no te metiste en problemas...

De paso, tendrían que inventar un tipo de texto en modo [IRONÍA] texto [/IRONÍA]
jajaja!!

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

que epitafio quieres tavo antes de que se enojen mas y ni de eso te de tiempo claro esto seria virtual ja ja ja


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Y no te olvides de Vick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Nilfred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y Chico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, que si no...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

Los avatares que puse al principio en el cuerpo del post -->


tavo10 dijo:


> Son los moderadores mas activos creo, los que más veo que escriben mensajes...



Lo dije al comienzo del post.

Perdón, me olvidé de Chico, que también lo veo seguido en los posts

Chico (actual)





Saludos!
Tavo10.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> jejej!
> 
> Ese es el motivo del tema, medio (bastante) al ......























*Tené cuidado,*"*Todos* te estamos observando"


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 5, 2010)

Y qué pasa con el hecho que todos los avatares son los "malvados" en sus respectivas series/películas?? El de Andrés también...

Están imponiendo el terror los moderadores


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Y todavía te faltan algunos...

Los demás suelen moverse por secciones que no visitás, pero son igual de "peligrosos", con o sin avatar


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

NO me gusta para nada tu mensaje fogonazo, no tiene nada de chistoso.

No le olvides que esto es todo virtual, solo uno me conoce en la realidad y es una excelente persona.
Estás medio equivocado creo..

Saludos.

Triste, no me gustan estas cosas, y eso que lo dije al principio del post, en la posdata:


tavo10 dijo:


> PD: Espero que caiga en gracia y no ser motivo de metida de pata eh? jeje



Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Es irónico lo de Fogo...
No te lo tomes tan a pecho, che.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

vaya lio que as armado ya  solo falta que lleguen los moderadores antimotines


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

bueno, gracias por la aclaración Cacho, ya me estaba poniendo mal...

Esas palabras me hacen acordar a la época de los militares, 
QUE NUNCA MAS SE REPITA EN LA ARGENTINA! (así, con mayúsculas)

Saludos...
Octavio


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> NUNCA MAS...


Te aseguro que Fogo piensa exactamente lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2010)

Pura casualidad, no vayan a pensar que es para promocionar los libros de Robert Iannini:

http://books.google.com.co/books?id...r&dq=Robert+Iannini&cd=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

fuera del tema Andres pero excelente libro


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 5, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Y qué pasa con el hecho que todos los avatares son los "malvados" en sus respectivas series/películas?? El de Andrés también...


Felicidades, has sido beneficiado en el sorteo con el primer premio: una revisión a tu perfil.
Segundo premio: Chocolate por la noticia.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 5, 2010)

Por suerte tengo deshabilitado ver avatares y firmas.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2010)

son pibes, estan aun forjando su personalidad la cual no la tienen decidida.

si, lo preocupante es por donde andan......


----------



## Vick (Mar 5, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Y qué pasa con el hecho que todos los avatares son los "malvados" en sus respectivas series/películas?? El de Andrés también...



Es que para muchos, los moderadores siempre son "los malos de la película"...   

No me digan que no les gustan esas expresiones y miradas tan tiernas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

me gustava el atavar de fogonazo el del señor spok  el de pinki no y menos el actual ,


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 5, 2010)

Yo, desde que entré al foro, he visto una evolución de avatares que hoy, al verlos todos juntos, pareciera que se pusieron de acuerdo (espero que sea pura casualidad) para dar la imagen que son....agresivos, malvados, que tiene poderes (bue, poderes si que tienen).

Es más, estuve a punto de abrir este post, pero se me adelantó tavo10. Y sí, tengo que decirlo, no lo abrí por temor a que me hicieran algo. Por lo menos, inaugurar el calabozo de la moderación (Aún no lo conozco, menos mal)

Para algún miembro nuevo que llegue, propongo que lo hagan pasar por la galería, je,je,je y decirle: ¿Estás seguro de hacer parte de esta comunidad? Estos son los moderadores:



Gracias a todos. No quiero ser moderador, soy un lindo monito con corbata.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> me gustava el atavar de fogonazo el del señor spok  el de pinki no y menos el actual ,


No era Pinky, era Cerebro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No era Pinky, era Cerebro.



sii me confundi era cerebro ,pero pinki el si logro conquistar el mundo y todo lo logro con una granja de almejas y eso que era bien tonto pero feliz .
quizas me ponga yo de atavar el pinki
crebro es malvado ,cruel pero nunca logro su objetivo 
spok es logico y imparcial piensa y actua ,sin emociones ,siempre pensando en el bien mayor a la comunidad ,me parece mejor avatar ya que ami parecer aci tendria que ser un moderador son la cualidades justas a justicia ,si esta mal actua si puede ayuda y si se tiene que sacrificar tambien lo ase .
los otros avatares de los moderadores solo quieren infundir miedo,pero no es la  imagen de su avatar lo que da miedo 
pd es mi opinion nada mas


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

BUSHELL dijo:


> Yo, desde que entré al foro, he visto una evolución de avatares que hoy, al verlos todos juntos, pareciera que se pusieron de acuerdo (espero que sea pura casualidad) para dar la imagen que son....agresivos, malvados, que tiene poderes (bue, poderes si que tienen).
> 
> Es más, estuve a punto de abrir este post, pero se me adelantó tavo10. Y sí, tengo que decirlo, no lo abrí por temor a que me hicieran algo. Por lo menos, inaugurar el calabozo de la moderación (Aún no lo conozco, menos mal)
> 
> ...



Yo a decir verdad, no creé este post para que terminara tan trágico. Lo hice con total soltura. No les tengo miedo ni mucho menos a los moderadores (como vos, bushell), ya que esto no deja de ser un simple sitio de internet (único) en donde cada uno interactúa con el resto pero de manera virtual constantemente.

Los moderadores no son nada del otro mundo. Son personas como usuarios pero con *responsabilidades *distintas y permisos, todo para el bien y el mantenimiento del foro.

La verdad no se porque justo coinciden que casi la mayoría de los moderadores tienen avatares un tanto raros. Nunca una carita de felicidad, un nombre, un gesto distinto que no sea tan, si se puede llamar, "perverso".
Con discupas sinceras de los moderadores, espero que no caiga a mal esto que digo, porque ya me imagino como se van a perseguir para mal cuando lean, y me da mucha pena.

Realmente este foro es UNICO. Hay personas tan valiosas acá, tan inteligentes, solidarias, personas que siempre están dispuestas a acercar una mano a quien la necesita, como muchas veces me han ayudado a mi.

Todas las cosas tienen sus "virtudes" y sus "defectos", pero yo siempre trato de rescatar lo mejor. No me quiero extender mucho, no quiero aburrir a nadie... jej



			
				Bushell dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos. No quiero ser moderador, soy un lindo monito con corbata.



Yo tampoco quiero ser moderador pero por otros motivos. No querría asumir las responsabilidades que ellos tienen y tampoco tengo el tiempo que requiere ser moderador, supongo. A parte no me sentiría seguro, es una tarea bastante complicada la que ellos hacen y hay que reconocerla que no cualquiera puede ser moderador.
Me gusta mucho ser el usuario que soy, llevarme bien con todos, y a los que no les caigo simplemente no interactuar con esas personas, para no generar pleitos ni discusiones.

Saludos a todos los usuarios y moderadores.
Y realmente les pido disculpas si algo dije que no les cayó bien, seguramente no es mi intensión actuar mal ni perjudicar a nadie.

Tavo10.
PD: Forosdeelectronica es mi segunda casa. Recurro a ustedes cuando tengo alguna duda y siempre que puedo y mis conocimientos los permiten, ayudo al que anda desorientado. No me gustaría quedar mal parado por nada del mundo en un lugar tan especial y bueno como este..


----------



## electrodan (Mar 5, 2010)

¿Que que tenemos? Si alguno de nosotros te lo dijera...

Dejaría de ser nuestro secreto.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

Una cara de felicidad para los moderadores... me gustaria ver esta en la de cacho cuando usa su san tablazo...







Y pues mi opinion es que no temo a los moderadores, simplemente respeto "el reglamento de la comunidad" y pues los moderadores solo tienen la responsabilidad de ser los "ejecutores" de manera imparcial.

jajaja y la verdad, a veces es muy cruel cuando algun novato es enviado al inframundo de la moderacion, pero como me divierto, como se repiten los patrones de infracciones al reglamento.

Y siendo honesto, hasta a veces invoco a la "san tabla de cacho" cuando algun nuevo hace sus gracias.

De ahi en mas, creo que es divertido observar como caen y vuelven a caer.
Por otro lado, soy el tipo de persona extraña, que no suele pasarse los altos ni estacionarse en lugares prohibidos, siempre pagando a tiempo, no tengo deudas de ningun tipo, total, a veces me siento el "tonto que hace las cosas al pie de la letra". Asi que pues, si no debo, no temo.

Pero por otro lado, a veces la perversion me gana, pues a veces soy de los que le van al malo de la pelicula jajaja, si alguien leyo la historia de mi nick se dara cuenta por que.

Asi que en conclusion.... a repartir tablazos!!! y yo seguire feliz y contento viendo a los condenados en moderacion. Salu2!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2010)

Antiworldx, venías bien al principio del comentario hasta que doblaste a 90º con el freno de mano. Conclusión = Te fuiste al pasto.   



			
				Antiworldx dijo:
			
		

> Pero por otro lado, a veces la perversion me gana, pues a veces soy de los que le van al malo de la pelicula jajaja



Yo no soy así, aunque a veces debo reconocer que me sacan un poquito los novatos que hacen de las suyas y bueno, cosechan las consecuencias (el famoso tablazo de Cacho y si no les quedó claro, derecho a moderación )... Yo también me mandé las mías cuando empecé, pero de a poco me fui dando cuenta como era la cosa.

Dejé por un tiempo largo Forosdeelectronica, pero me vi obligado a volver, ya que no había (ni hay) sitio similar a este con las prestaciones que tiene y la gran comunidad solida que se ha formado a lo largo del tiempo... A parte siempre caía en el mismo lugar cuando "googleaba" en asuntos de electrónica... 

Ahora "googleo" pero dentro del foro (búsqueda personalizada de San Google), cosa que los novatos nunca suelen hacer. Lo primero que hacen es crear un tema nuevo como por ejemplo "Amplificador con TDA2003"  sabiendo todos que hay muchos similares con las dudas, inconvenientes y soluciones planteadas desde hace rato... jeje

Yo cuando puedo y sé las cosas, siempre doy información y aporto los conocimientos que sé. porque así se aprende. A mi también me enseñaron muchas cosas y yo hago las cosas  recíprocamente...

Saludos a todos!!
Tavo10


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Una cara de felicidad para los moderadores... me gustaria ver esta en la de cacho cuando usa su san tablazo...


Es que más que esa la que se ve al mandar cosas a Moderación es como la del avatar.
Muajajajajajaja...

Y si no, en caso de no ser un hallazgo fortuito sino un viejo conocido de Moderación, el mensaje se va con esta expresión...






y un "Excelente..."
Y esa es cara de felicidad, ¿o no? 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

que gracioso  

Digo, no?, ¿podrías cambiar tu avatar Cacho antes que andar con tanta cháchara no?  jajajajaja!!!!

Saludos Che!! 
Tavo10

PD: Ese feo chuky... ja

Ahí lo tenés mas grandes y en distintas versiones por si no te alcanza eh?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 8, 2010)

ACTUALIZACIÓN:

Cacho cambió de vuelta su avatar!!






Saludos!!
No veo bien la imagen pero creo que tiene el mismo sentido que las anteriores, jaja


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Mhhh...
Es Caronte (a googlear)


----------



## gca (Mar 8, 2010)

Jajajaja sos el que despide a la gente del foro cuando se manda c***da.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Caronte no despedía a nadie. Sólo conducía el bote


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mhhh...
> Es Caronte (a googlear)



De Wikipedia:

_En la mitología griega, *Caronte* (en griego antiguo Χάρων __Khárôn, ‘brillo intenso’) era el barquero del Hades, el encargado de guiar las sombras errantes de los difuntos recientes de un lado a otro del río Aqueronte si tenían un óbolo para pagar el viaje,........_
_................................
_
_...*Se le representaba como un anciano flaco y gruñón de ropajes oscuros y con antifaz* (o, en ocasiones, como un demonio alado con un martillo doble) que elegía a sus pasajeros entre la muchedumbre que se apilaba en la orilla del Aqueronte, entre aquellos que merecían un entierro adecuado y podían pagar el viaje (entre uno y tres óbolos). En __Las ranas, Aristófanes *muestra a Caronte escupiendo insultos sobre la gente obesa*....
_ 

No te entiendo... Te sentias identificado?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 8, 2010)

Mno... Me faltan las alas y el martillo doble


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

mmm, De que me perdí...

Si me permiten, creo que fuí el primero en darme cuenta, ya que asedie a el compañero Cacho y Electrodan acerca de sus "malignos" tratados de avatar`s. Jejejejjeje. AHhh, tambien a Chico3001.
Solo sé que se guardan secretos muy intimos en el grupo social de los moderadores. ñaca ñaca ñaca...

Saludos!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Solo sé que se guardan secretos muy intimos en el grupo social de los moderadores. ñaca ñaca ñaca...



Son los cucux clan, o los cruzados (guerreros de las cruzadas, no del cruzar de perros) del foro... intocables, misteriosos y peligrosos... jajaja

Hablando de cruzados... que saldria de un cacho con un tacatomon??? Un moderador buena onda?
jajaja salu2!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Te equivocas: No hay ningun moderador buena onda, si no no estuviesen moderando.

Juaaaaa
Saludos"""


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> que saldria de un cacho con un tacatomon?


Antes que nada, salgo yo corriendo. A Tutankamon no lo toco ni con un puntero laser... Por lo menos poné a una mujer, che... 

Y con esto de la mala onda... Tenés razón: ¡Infracciones para todos!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 11, 2010)

Evidentemente, el moderar demanda ciertos requerimientos psicológicos que no cualquiera cumple.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> ...el moderar demanda ciertos requerimientos psicológicos...


Shhhhhhh... No lo digas muy fuerte que si se dan cuenta me echan.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 11, 2010)

Creo que los cumples. O al menos te las arreglas para ganarme el 99% de las veces .


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

Se requiere de un gran instinto chingativo, con un poco de paranoia, y mucho olfato para detectar a las desprevenidas presas, que son victimas de uno o repetidos tablazos.

Pero lo mas importante, lo mas mas importante, es reirse de las maldades bien hechas... jajaja...

es un trabajo dificil, pero alguien tiene que hacerlo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Que paso, que paso. No muerdo... Engullo.
Miren mi nick. Es obvio. >Juaaajauaaa.

Pero si Cacho y yo somos camaradas, como va a ser eso...

See You


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Se requiere de un gran instinto chingativo, con un poco de paranoia, y mucho olfato para detectar a las desprevenidas presas, que son victimas de uno o repetidos tablazos.
> 
> Pero lo mas importante, lo mas mas importante, es reirse de las maldades bien hechas... jajaja...
> 
> es un trabajo dificil, pero alguien tiene que hacerlo...




_"Cada vez que respires, cada movimiento que hagas, te estaré vigilando"_



_"Confía en mí. Se exactamente lo que hago"_


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya estuvo suave


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

uooooorale! eso es seriedad y profesionalismo!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 11, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> uooooorale! eso es seriedad y profesionalismo!


Yo lo veo más como una cruza del policía de Village People con Borat


----------



## Tavo (Mar 11, 2010)

Genial esa imagen del policía...
Con perdón de todos, pero el tipo se parece a Ricardo Fort jajaja!!

Ya le había perdido pisadas a este tema, pero por lo que veo, últimamente es herramienta para sacarle el cuero a los moderadores pero con discreción e indirectamente, claro...
jajaja!!
Yo ya no comento más, traen muchos problemas los comentarios referidos a los moderadores . Mejor me abstengo jeje
Yo conozco a un solo moderador, y no es ningún marciano, es una persona normal muy amable y voluntariosa, lo único que "cuando se pone en papel de moderador se transforma" jajajaja!! naaa mentira... No tengo nada que decir, excelente persona

Bueno, basta ya de escribir (las teclas me dominan ). Les dejo muchos Saludos a todos,

Tavo10.


----------

